# sigma 30mm f1.4... anyone used?



## Ryan708 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thinking of getting a fast prime, either sigma 30/1.4 or the canon 50 1.4. I was wondering if anyone has used either/both? I think I would use the 30mm more often, i currently have a 28/2.8 and a 50 1.8. I use the 50mm more currently but thats mostly because it is faster. thoughts appreciated thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2012)

There are those who love it and those who hate it, all you need to do is use that search box on the main page.
What many agree on is that AF accuracy out of the box is often poor or erratic and a trip to Sigma service often helps.
I'd avoid buying used for that reason, since that trip to Sigma will cost you dearly if out of warranty.


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, I have had both. I started with the Sigma 30/1.4 on my 7D.

It was appallingly bad in the corners. Like *10 pixels* of CA/smear. 

I said to myself, "I've just paid £1200 (camera) + £400 (IIRC) for this lens, and the overall image quality is worse than a £300 P&S camera's.". There is more to it than that, of course, but no, the lens was quickly returned and I got the Canon 50/1.4. 

While the Canon 50/1.4 does suffer from quite bad "halation" (light smear, loss of contrast, etc.) wide-open, once stopped down to f/2 or so, it is very sharp, but you still have the f/1.4 option when you need it.

My experience with the (admittedly one sample of) Sigma lens was so bad, that I doubt I'll buy another Sigma lens ever again.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I think im just gunna have to get my hands on both at the same time and see how it goes haha. Sigma seems to be real hit and miss on canon's. I have a 17-70 2.8/4 sigma that amazes people that use it, but have seen samples of other people's 17-70 that were very bad indeed.


----------



## foobar (Jul 21, 2012)

I have it and while the corners are nothing to rave about (bad, but not as bad as Fleetie's copy), in the image center, it's one of the sharpest lenses I've ever encountered.

It does have it's share of problems (soft corners, CA, high distortion for a prime lens), but overall, I wouldn't call it a bad lens - not for that price. As I said, apart from the corners, it's very sharp (at least my copy), the bokeh is okay, the build quality is good for the price (feels solid, has a metal mount, a non-rotating front element and an ultrasonic motor) and let's not forget: it's the only f/1.4 lens in that focal- and price range.


----------



## akiskev (Jul 21, 2012)

Fleetie said:


> Yes, I have had both. I started with the Sigma 30/1.4 on my 7D.
> 
> It was appallingly bad in the corners. Like *10 pixels* of CA/smear.
> 
> ...


From my own experience, ca is very easy to fix in post(raw). Was this the only problem with the Sigma?


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 21, 2012)

Since you already have the 50mm f/1.8, why not look at the 35mm f/2?


I'd choose that over the Sigma 30mm.. It's cheaper, Canon, no focus issues, compatible with FF and has great IQ. Especially on a crop where the corners won't even be seen!

The 50 1.4 isn't much better than the 1.8, actually, I got rid of the 1.4 and replaced it with the 50mm 1.8 mkI.


----------



## PixelReaper (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the Sigma 30 before I got my 35L 1.4. I used it on a 60D and while the center was fairly sharp the autofocus was an issue for me. In general the rendering was not great either, but it is a decent crop lens if you need the 1.4 and are on a tight budget. Personally I would recommend looking for a used 35L or 24L. I think you will prefer them by a mile and they will be more future proof if you decide to go FF.

my 2cents at least


----------



## Petya7 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have just shot with the Sigma 30mm. Here it is: Corso (Sigma 30mm 1.4)
All shots at 1.4
My copy is sharp throughout the picture, focus ring sucks though. I have it for 2 years now, and once a year it went back to repair. It was so stiff. Not a problem if you're using AF.
Also love the build quality and AF speed.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jul 21, 2012)

I own the 30mm 1.4 for almost six months now, and I love it. I bought it second hand and got the new 'smooth finish' version. It doesn't have any focus issues, it's built like a tank and it's my favorite prime at the moment.

The angle of view on cropped sensor is like 50mm FF and I think it's just perfect. I also had both the Sigma and the Canon 50mm 1.4's, but they are a bit too long for my taste and I had focussing problems with both lenses.

Here's a sample, 60D 30mm f/2.0 1/125s ISO400.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 21, 2012)

Personally, if you already have the 28 f2.8, there's really no need for the 30mm.
I had the 30mm before and loved it.
HOWEVER, once i upgraded to FF, i had to sell it and i had no similar range lens…so i had to buy the 50 1.4
i know people say you should buy what you need now…BUT you will never know when you will upgrade to FF and lenses are something you buy and keep for much longer than the body..so why not buy a compatible lens in the first place.
I initially only thoughti will never go FF so i bought the 30mm over the 28mm but under 1yr, i switched to FF and lost from reselling the 30mm and paying more for another 50mm..
It's a good lens yes (If you get a good copy), but i really wished Sigma made it FX compatible in the first place


----------



## Promature (Jul 21, 2012)

First post here, been lurking for a while. Anyway, if you have a 28mm f2.8 and you just need a faster prime, I'd suggest you just get the Canon EF 28mm f1.8. It gives you USM, similar speed, better focusing, good pictures, option to use on FF, and similar price to Sigma 30mm. 

If you don't want another Canon lens, look for the Bower/Samyung/Rokinon 35mm f1.4 lens. It's a pretty awesome lens, but no AF.


----------



## boateggs (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the Sigma and love it. My first copy front focused real bad, my second copy is almost perfect (barely front focused and only noticed when I decided to test it). I had the 50/1.8 first and thought it was fun but too long. 30ish mm is just damn comfortable to me on a crop. I choose the Sigma over the Canon for 3 reasons: apature, full time manual focus (broke my kit les because of this), and it is said to be sharper than the Canon*. Concerning the Canon 50/1.4, I was planning on getting this but without full time manual focus I was holding back. After getting my Sigma 30, I am planning on replacing the 50/1.8 with the Sigma 50/1.4 (my next body will have AFMA so I do not have to deal with small focus issues).


*After I got my Sigma, I found out that it is sharper than the Canon but only in the middle. The Canon 35/2 is better on the edges. From what I have seen/heard they are even across the frame, just choose which is better for your style.


----------



## onkel_wart (Jul 21, 2012)

I started loving this lens once I understood that you need to shoot wide open with it. On my 50D it shifts too much at smaller apertures. So I wouldn't call this an all purpose lens, but I'm glad I have it.
1.4 works wonders...
But do test your copy before you buy it. 
(oh, and yes, I would like a 35L, but I just don't have the money)


----------



## katwil (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought one a couple years ago because I wanted to mimic the FF look of a 50 mm lens on my crop camera. I had heard many stories of back-focus on the lens, so I did a lot of testing on my copy to ensure that wasn’t an issue, which it wasn’t. I found the lens to perform well in very low light. If you get a good copy the Sigma 30 mm is a nice value for the money. That said, I would suggest that you buy it somewhere with an easy return policy if you encounter any focus issues.


----------



## papa-razzi (Jul 21, 2012)

I rented this lens from lens rental.com because I really wanted to buy it, but has heard of the focus issues. Lens rentals tests all their equipment so I was confident I would get a good copy of the lens to try. 

The lens is crazy sharp. Very impressive. However the auto focus was hit and miss. About 1 in 5 shots were in focus on my 7D. When it hit, it was super sharp, beautiful pics. I so much wanted this lens to work for me, but I couldn't live with the random AF. I bought the canon 35 f/2. It doesn't have the something special the sigma 30 had, but it has accurate AF and is a sharp lens - much less expensive too. 

I also have the Canon 50 f/1.4, and it always feels soft to me. I did some tests using a tripod and mirror lock up with both manual and AF at different F-stops with the 50f/1.4, the 35 f/2, and my EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 (which is very sharp). All the lenses were fairly sharp with no real stand-out from the others. 

I concluded that I rely on the IS of the 17-55 and most of my shots with the 50 f/1.4 are wide open, hand held, and a shutter speed that is pushing being too slow. So I had developed a bad impression of the lens, but it was really me, not the lens. 

Maybe the Sigma 30 is good on other bodies, but no luck for me with my 7D


----------



## locke42 (Jul 21, 2012)

boateggs said:


> Concerning the Canon 50/1.4, I was planning on getting this but without full time manual focus I was holding back.


Wait, what? Since when does the Canon 50mm f/1.4 have no FTM? I have this lens and it most definitely has FTM.


----------



## boateggs (Jul 22, 2012)

locke42 said:


> boateggs said:
> 
> 
> > Concerning the Canon 50/1.4, I was planning on getting this but without full time manual focus I was holding back.
> ...


I dont have it but looked it up again and was wrong, my bad. My only question is why are there so many problems with the auto focus breaking on it? (not trying to be sarcastic, just curious)


----------



## trygved (Jul 22, 2012)

I purchased one last year; just sold it.
It never focused properly. Even stopped down to 2.8 it would be way off.
That wasn't a deal breaker considering at f1.4 I wouldn't trust AF anyhow.
For me, the IQ was often lackluster and the focus ring felt gritty and cheap, which was super unfortunate considering the focal length and speed of the lens is a welcome addition to the set.
I'm strongly considering the Rokinon 35mm 1.4
I own a copy of their 85 1.4 which I absolutely adore.
Hopefully their 35mm will deliver in the same regard.


----------



## onkel_wart (Jul 22, 2012)

as far as I understood all wide open lenses are prone to focus shifts - more or less - if you stop down.

modern slrs focus and meter at the widest possible aperture and only close down when opening the shutter. this will always causes shifts in focus. the tricky part of the lens design is to counterbalance this (expensive) and to know how the AF of the camera works. that's where the difference comes in between lens designs and whether they do support aperture control by thebody or not

so, I only use this lens open (max. 2.2) and I like it this way...


----------



## onkel_wart (Jul 22, 2012)

one more thing to add: comparing it to a fully manual lens, including aperture selection like the Rokinon, doesnot really work. two types of lenses with different problems...


----------



## crunchy (Jul 22, 2012)

This lens lives on my 600D. The only issues I have with it is it's not compatible with full frame. It is my walkaround lens of choice, but then the only non-prime I have any time for is my 70-200mm L

The 30mm f/1.4 is xtremely sharp, superb build quality and it survived a fall from 1.5 metres onto a gravel path with just a few scuff marks (though I wouldn't recommend testing its dropability for obvious reasons) and did i mention how well f/14 performs in low light conditions?

Having heard all the stories about focus issues for x% of copies, I brought one of those focus testing things you can print off with me when I bought it, and asked to see the exact copy I was purchasing on my camera at point of sale at Yodobashi Camera in Akiba.

No problems.


----------



## onkel_wart (Jul 22, 2012)

In case you want to have a look: the good (the bad and the ugly) with this lens on my flickr stream

www.flickr.com/photos/onkel_wart/tags/sigma30mmf14exdchsm


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I want a FAST lens, and I want something wider than my 50, And I want autofocus, and I am poor. haha. I think I will be giving the siggy a go sometime soon. Sounds like I should get a new one so I can make sure I get a good copy. Nowhere local stocks this lens near me, so I cannot give one a try in the store. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

